# Bowtech Assassin



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey fellas need a little advice. Been shooting my Assassin for a few years now with no complaints aside from the loudness of it. All around smooth bow except the extremely loud noise when shooting. Any ideas to silence this thing a bit? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Heavier arrows will make a big difference also string stop,string silencers,limb savers and make sure your cams are in time.

I have the assassin too but went to a Mathews single cam last year and the difference is night and day.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Try Boxjax, they are pretty good


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Bowjax


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Everything bowjax you can get on it. Before I put all the bow jax on my insanity it sounded like a bomb going off. Now it's whisper quiet and still fast.


----------

